# HEDGESLAMMER



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2009)

(Right) Sledgehammer: R'FRF'
(Right) Hedgeslammer: FR'F'R
(Left) Sledgehammer: LF'L'F
(Left) Hedgeslammer: F'LFL'

Names by Jeremy Fleischman. (Drawings by Shelley Chang.)

There's also the Hamsledger, I believe. And maybe some more.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeremy Fleischman? I always thought it was Jason Baum... 

What drawings?

And the purpose of this thread is to...?


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2009)

Heh, he actually gave them different names? Lol. 

Any chance you can give us the 4 special cases that he uses this for?


----------



## shelley (Jun 29, 2009)

Different names are for the purposes of team BLD calling. Though for some reason I can't use or hear the term "hedgeslammer" (or "hamsledger" or "slamhedger") without giggling uncontrollably.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

We just say RFRF, FRFR, LFLF or FLFL  Without the "prime"s because it's pretty understood I guess.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Any chance you can give us the 4 special cases that he uses this for?



I can think of 5 now. It can be used for multislotting, LLEO control, LLEP control, LLCO control and LLCP control  Seriously, it can, it's just that no one does it.


----------



## brunson (Jun 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Heh, he actually gave them different names? Lol.
> 
> Any chance you can give us the 4 special cases that he uses this for?


http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/zbf2l1.html

First two cases and their mirrors.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't clear:

Jeremy and David were showing me 4 particularly bad F2L cases, where if you do the sledgehammer, it sets up the pair really nicely. Of course at the time he was only quickly showing me so I didn't commit it to memory. But definitely worth learning.


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 30, 2009)

I sometimes use these triggers rather than URU'R' to avoid getting the 'dot' case for OLL. For me, the 'dot' case is really bad because I just hate long algorithms (except the 2-gen Z perm for PLL ) and M slices. The other two cases (I'm still using 2-Look OLL) are much faster because they only require 6 moves.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fishcake said:


> I just hate long algorithms (except the 2-gen Z perm for PLL ) *and M slices*.



But... but... but... nooooooooo! I could never use those names in team blind. Too funny.


----------



## jfly (Jun 30, 2009)

Hahaha. To be perfectly clear, I first saw the term "sledgehammer" on Jason Baum's website after meeting him at US Nationals last year. I knew of this sequence of odd turns as the somewhat ambiguous phrase "triggering the front", and I only ever used it for very basic eo control on my last pair (say to avoid a dot oll) or for a fairly fast solution to the beginner's f2l case.

Jason Baum's use of the sledgehammer to deal with one particularly nasty f2l case amazed me. I then saw Lucas Garron's reconstruction of Erik Akkersdijk's 8.9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRtamR8Vv9s, where I noticed that Erik used the sledgehammer to deal with another terrible f2l case. That got me thinking about other f2l cases that could be dealt with using sledgehammers.

This turned out a wealth of elegant solutions to f2l cases that would have otherwise required one or two regrips, or where just plain nasty. For example, the case where the pair you're working on is in the correct spot, but upside down can be solved by doing a U', right sledgehammer, inverse right trigger (see http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R-_F_R_F-_R_U-_R-&ini=x2_R_U_R-_F_R-_F-_R). Here's another interesting one: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R-_F_R_F-_U_R_U_R-&ini=x2_R_U-_R-_U2_F-_U-_F_U

When I showed David some of these, he started referring to the sledgehammer as the hedgeslammer. We then realized that the term makes sense as the inverse of a sledgehammer. This fits extraordinarily well with the Berkeley emphasis on intuitive f2l (doing everything in terms of triggers, inverse triggers, U, and now sledgehammer/hedgeslammers/hamsledges/slamhedgers). I proposed the terms to everyone after Berkeley Summer 2009, and due to their unbelievably silly sounds, they seem to have stuck.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 30, 2009)

As far as I know, I was the first to start calling R' F R F' the sledgehammer, but I didn't even come up with the name. That would be my fiance, when we were doing some team BLD one night and I kept wanting to call out that case but didn't have a name for it, and she suggested the sledgehammer name, and it stuck with me ever since.

But the hedgeslammer/hamsledger/slamhedger variations are totally awesome! I love it!


----------



## peedu (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi!
Does RUR'F' have a nickname like RUR'U' and R'FRF' are sexy move and sledgehammer?

Could not find by searching.


Peedu


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2009)

Why would that move have a nickname? It doesn't seem very useful to me.


----------



## peedu (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe you don't use these algorithms. I use some of them, but there are several occasions.

PLL:
Jb - (*R U R' F'*) (R U R' U' R') F (R2 U' R' U')
Ra - *R U R' F'* R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U'
Rb - R' U2 l R U' R' U l' U2' R F R U' R' U' *R U R' F'*
T - R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' *R U R' F'*
Y - F R U' R' U' *R U R' F'* R U R' U' R' F R F' or F R' F R2 U' R' U' *R U R' F'* R U R' U' F'

OLL:
35 - R' U' (*R U R' F'*) (R U R' U') (R' F R2)
46 - L F U' *R U R' F'* L'
37 - F R U' R' U' *R U R' F'* (F halfsune+RUR'F')
13 - F U R U2 R' U' *R U R' F'* (also a combination with sune)
etc.

Mirrors are there also: L' U' L F
OLL:
43&33 - usually done f-sexymove-f' or the mirror, but can be done with alternating the mirrors of R U R' F':
R U R' F' L' U' L F
L' U' L F R U R' F'

Or from different angle in PLL Ja - R' U' *R B R' U'* R U l U' R2 F R' F 

So if we call R U R' F' say a Thumbelina (I use thumb for the last F'), then Y-perm would be: F-halfsune-thumbelina-sexymove-sledgehammer -
F (RU'R'U') (RUR'F') (RUR'U') (R'FRF').

Peedu


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2009)

Take a look at all those algs again. the actual move is just (R U R'). The F' is just a setup or an undo setup.

From your example:
F (RU'R'U') (RUR'F') (RUR'U') (R'FRF').
is actually
F (RU*'*R'U') (RUR') F' (RUR'U') (R'FRF')

You can easily deduct this by seeing that all those (aba'b') moves actually cancel to nothing (a - a' = nothing) or at most an AUF.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> F (RU'R'U') (RUR'F') (RUR'U') (R'FRF').
> is actually
> F (R*U*R'U') (RUR') F' (RUR'U') (R'FRF')


wut


----------



## peedu (Sep 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Take a look at all those algs again. the actual move is just (R U R'). The F' is just a setup or an undo setup.
> 
> From your example:
> F (RU'R'U') (RUR'F') (RUR'U') (R'FRF').
> ...



Lt-UnReaL already corrected the U->U' error in your message.

Yes, I can see that the actual move is RUR' inserting something into the FR slot of F2L.

Is there any other common trigger that I have not noticed and which is even more frequent than this RUR'F' thing? And maybe deserves a nickname.

It is a question of personal perception of course, but I like to group the RUR' and F' together just for easier memorization and in order to teach it to the others.

Since there is no common nickname for it, then I will call the RUR'F' a Thumbelina and adopt later when some other prepositions arise.

Peedu


----------



## rubixfreak (Sep 29, 2009)

j-fly said:


> Here's another interesting one: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R-_F_R_F-_U_R_U_R-&ini=x2_R_U-_R-_U2_F-_U-_F_U



i U'MULF'L'U'M' like for that case


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

peedu said:


> Hi!
> Does RUR'F' have a nickname like *RUR'U'* and R'FRF' are sexy move and sledgehammer?
> 
> Could not find by searching.
> ...



SEXY MOVE


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> peedu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


peedu already said that


----------



## idpapro (Oct 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why would that move have a nickname? It doesn't seem very useful to me.



What about the sexy move????


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

I can just imagine team BLD with these moves.

"R, U', L', HEDGESLAMMER GO-GO-GO!!!!!!!, ok, t-perm..."


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> (Right) Sledgehammer: R'FRF'
> (Right) Hedgeslammer: FR'F'R
> (Left) Sledgehammer: LF'L'F
> (Left) Hedgeslammer: F'LFL'
> ...



BUT THERE'S 4 OF THEM!

1...
2...
3...
4...

So I just the sexy move.

EDIT: This was before reading the rest of the thread. D:


----------

